# How much FF's do you feed dart frogs per feeding



## 125

I am getting ready to raise dart frogs for the first time,and the species i chose which would be good to me are Dendrobates Leucomelas. I have had been learning all about them on what to feed them,how to design there terrarium,appropiate humidity,temperature,and lighting,and so much more, but one thing they never say is how many flightless fruit flies you should feed them per feeding session. Do any of you guys know?


----------



## bshmerlie

I don't think anybody actually counts them. I sprinkle some in the cup that I have the dusting powder in. Swirl them around and then sprinkle them into the tank. Watch the frogs eat. Don't put in so many that they are getting away without being eaten. The flies will slow down with the dust on them. If the frogs eat them all really quickly then I pour in a little more. If they are starting to slow down then I don't feed them as much. Just be careful because the Leucs have a tendancy to get fat. If they start to look too chubby just cut back on how much and how often you feed them. Make sure all frogs are getting their fair share.


----------



## johnyrocks

I don't feed flightless, too inactive for my darts. But I feed each one about 10 dusted twice a day.


----------



## WendySHall

It would depend on the number of frogs you have, but I doubt that many people actually _count_ the flies that they feed. But a good way to figure it out is to check the viv the next day... if you see flies, you probably fed too much... if not, you may need a few more. After a while, you'll figure it out.


----------



## Reef_Haven

Check out this thread where Ed breaks down the calculations and weight of flies needed to sustain a 1 gram frog.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/9031-how-many-flies-mealtime.html

The calculations were based on melanos...


----------



## tclipse

johnyrocks said:


> I don't feed flightless, too inactive for my darts. But I feed each one about 10 dusted twice a day.


Too inactive? That's one I haven't heard yet. You feed fliers then?


----------



## illinoisfrogs

tclipse said:


> Too inactive? That's one I haven't heard yet. You feed fliers then?


I'm interested in what he meant too......inactive? where'd you get the flies from? All the flies I've had the last 3 years would never be considered "inactive"!


----------



## Judy S

how "flexible" is the daily feeding of darts. My daily schedule is so unpredictable that it is the one huge stumbling block keeping me from trying darts...I can't predict a certain time..or even a day..to be that on schedule to be able to feed FF to the darts. I would never attempt to getting them without having that knowledge...and I would love to have them. Presently I have 13 tree frogs...but feeding them crickets is really easy...and if somehow a day is omitted, they are okay... Help...please advise without being too critical...


----------



## frogfreak

Judy S said:


> how "flexible" is the daily feeding of darts. My daily schedule is so unpredictable that it is the one huge stumbling block keeping me from trying darts...I can't predict a certain time..or even a day..to be that on schedule to be able to feed FF to the darts.


That sounds like a perfect schedule. Completely random works and that's what we practice now. 

Getting back to the OP. Leucs can turn into marbles fast. If you see this just reduce the flies a bit. As pointed out earlier, leftover flies are an indication of overfeeding too.


----------



## Mitch

I feed very randomly. I have no set schedule and do not feed a a certain amount of flies ever. Obviously I don't just dump in an inordinate amount of flies in but some times I'll feed a lot, while other times it's not so much. I also could feed once a day for a few days, then not feed for 4 days. It all depends on my own schedule. It's not like frogs get fed a certain amount each day at the same time every time in the wild...


----------



## Judy S

Mitch and Frogfreak....thanks to both of you for that info...you have nudged me ever closer to the next step of actually getting the darts. I thoroughly enjoy my tree frogs...sleeping...and am really excited that the FF situation shouldn't discourage me....I had been told twice a day, every day (hmm, where have I heard that before....) Thanks to both of you


----------



## brod322

Hey Judy I feed my darts just like Mitch and frogfreak but also depending on how my cultures are doing. By this I mean some cultures production slows down or other develop mites. Then I have to stretch my existing cultures until my others are ready to feed out. I've found that keeping some other feeder cultures is a great idea. I have springtails of course and isos I'm trying to get going. But the best for my busy schedule are rice flour beetles. I set up a culture months ago and have not touched it but maybe twice. Its my emergency food for the darts. All you have to do is sift out the larva and newly developed beetles from the media. Of course the larva ranges in size as it develops but I've found that the biggest larva can be eaten easily by 6 month oow leucs, Auratus and azureus


----------



## frogfreak

Judy S said:


> I had been told twice a day, every day (hmm, where have I heard that before....) Thanks to both of you


This can apply to very young froglets. I try and feed my froglets daily (Under 3 months) I do however miss the odd day if I'm busy.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

Judy S said:


> Mitch and Frogfreak....thanks to both of you for that info...you have nudged me ever closer to the next step of actually getting the darts. I thoroughly enjoy my tree frogs...sleeping...and am really excited that the FF situation shouldn't discourage me....I had been told twice a day, every day (hmm, where have I heard that before....) Thanks to both of you


You definitely don't need twice a day, each day. I usually feed daily, but not at a set time, and sometimes I skip a day here and there. I think young froglets should be fed more frequently than adult frogs, which can typically go with just being fed 4-5 times a week as long as they get enough. As far as how many flies to feed, it varies. I find thumbnails need to be fed a lot less fruit flies than large dart frogs, maybe because they eat more microfauna. Also, actively breeding frogs might need more food than frogs that are in a simulated dry season and not breeding. 
Bryan


----------



## frogfreak

Baltimore Bryan said:


> Also, actively breeding frogs might need more food than frogs that are in a simulated dry season and not breeding.
> Bryan


That's a very good point, Bryan!


----------



## jdogfunk99

I also usually feed daily, but not at a set time, and sometimes I skip a day here and there. I would say about 10-15 flies per frog per feeding.


----------

